# GT: Clippers vs. Bucks (3/23)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Wed Mar 23, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Anthony Goldwire / Michael Redd / Desmond Mason / Joe Smith / Dan Gadzuric


Notes: It will be interesting to see if Livingston starts over Brunson.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You are already anticipating tomorrow night's game. Tonight the Sonics will be entertaining the Bucks at Key Arena. I'm gonna be in my usual seat, cheering the Sonics and yelling at the refs.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like fun. Hopefully the Sonics wear the Bucks down so that the Clippers can take a win tomarrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think, tommarow should be cake for the clippers. Even a fun game for them to start learning to play together. Its obvous Mike has made this into a "Chuck these last few games up to experiance for next year". So I want to see em try new things, getting ready for next year.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction

Clippers 104
Bucks 95

Maggete 31pts 7reb 5ast 3stls
Brand 25pts 11reb 4blks


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Bucks fan here and to update you TJ Ford hasn't played all year. We'll probably start Anthony Goldwire due to an injury Mo Williams suffered in our defeat at Denver. And, sad as it is, I'll say the score will be
LAC 97
MIL 93


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons is questionable for this game.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

I want to see Michael Redd's game. I have heard from many of you guys how good he would be on the Clips. Especially yama, you seem like you love this guy. To be honest, I haven't watched the bucks much this year. But when I did, they had a home game against the lakers, and Redd got torched by Kobe all night, and he was shut down offensively. He did NOT resemble a superstar. True that he doesn't have much help. But is he really that good?? Or does he just get hot with his quick catch and release and score a lot of points? Does he make his players better? Does he play well within a team? I will be at the game to do my scouting.

:cheers:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Hello Clipper Phans! Learn about the Bucks in the Bucks Forum :biggrin: !*
*
Bucks Game Thread*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are up huge at this point in the game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*don't count your eggs just yet Weasel...this games not over! :banana: *


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is fun watching Livingston handle the ball!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a nice dribbling display and dish to Brand.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll be glad when Clips fans realize we're not getting Redd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 19 at the end of the 3rd. It is all Clippers right now. Livingston had some nice assists in the quarter and everyone else played great.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lawyler's Law. :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are not playing well right now and opening the door for a possible comback by the Bucks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with a sweet spin but the Bucks are threatening.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I really think we are tanking the season....the last few games we always go on huge runs to get within 5, but then do the dumbest things and the lead is back to 9....tonight's example is when Dez Mason passed it to Livingston with 2:30 to go.....although I'm not completley against tanking, I just think we are good enough to contend for that last playoff spot.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Corey Maggette with the dagger 3....why wouldn't you guys re-sign the guy??*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers win!

Clippers 116
Buck 108

The Clippers almost let the Bucks back in during the 4th but they held them off for the quality win.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, redd singlehandedly killed us the last game, and almost singlehandedly brought them back this game. Also the end of the game showed another difference when teams have a superstar player. A lot of the times down the court, the clippers were so concerned with him, that other bucks got easy shots. I wish magette would develop a penetration game like redd...redd throws it down with authority...doesnt just try to draw a foul. 

If the clippers could play like they did in the first half all year round, they would not need a superstar like redd or allen. Unfortunately the clippers dont play like that not even an eighth of the time. Kaman played solid, hes getting more physical. magette continues his hot shooting, which we all wish he would do for more than a couple weeks at a time. 

Simmons i like coming off of the bench adding instant offense. 

Rebraca continued his poor play of late. Dont know why dunleavvy kept him in there when he was killing the clippers on both ends of the court, and with kaman playing so well. Also dont know why jaric was kept in the game for so long when he too was killing the clippers, and livingston had spent way too much time on the bench. 

The off season will be very interesting. I see the clippers going after allen first, since i believe he is unrestricted. Then if that doesnt pan out, i can see them possibly throwing max money at redd, and see if milwaukee matches. If they do, they have a tough decision on whether to sign simmons long term or not, hindering any chance at a superstar the following year.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Clippers let Milwaukee scare you late in the fourth, but what a shooting night for the whole team! Twenty more assists than turnovers is very impressive, too. And about not having a superstar - I think of Maggette as the Clippers superstar. If he were putting up those kinda numbers playing for that other LA team, he would get more recognition. I like him.

Another night, another win. The playoffs are a long shot, but winning feels good.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

New-look Clippers triumph 



> "I thought in the first half we did a terrific job of moving the ball," Dunleavy said. "Shaun played a big part in that. There were a couple of assists; the type that we haven't seen before."





> Corey Maggette led the Clippers with 34 points, his 11th game of 30 or more this season. Four of his teammates reached double figures as the Clippers shot 58.4 percent from the field. The Clippers' biggest lead was 26 points and even a fourth-quarter flurry by Milwaukee never shrunk the deficit to less than six. Michael Redd scored 31 for the Bucks, who have lost three in a row.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Good win, where are the people talking about hey let's trade Mags?

That would be idiocy, period.

Also, I'm just curious, while we're going after Allen, I guess the rest of the league will wait until we're finished then decide to talk to Redd. 

Oh wait, it doesn't work that way, while you're offering your money to one guy, that means you can't offer it to the other, and while we're not offering to that guy, other teams will, but I guess let's also assume that Redd actually wants to play for the Clippers, so he will ignore all the other offers, including the team he has insisted he wants to stay and play for, and sign with the Clippers.

(Insert rolling eyes icon)

I guess every team has fans that drink certain kool-aid, but realistically we're not getting either of these guys. Allen doesn't want to play for the Clippers and the Bucks made their trades to make sure they have the finances to resign Redd in the offseason, you're not going to let your all-star player walk away for nothing, so if they didn't know they were going to be able to resign him, they would have traded him at the trading block and got something for him.

Unfortunately this reality, talk of hey we'll go after Allen, then when he says no, we'll go after Redd is just ignorant. Let's keep in mind this same Allen is the one who the Bucks felt comfortable enough to trade away becaue they had Redd, so if anything, Redd might be as sought after if not more than Allen this offseason, why? Because he'll come cheaper, he's younger, and there isn't a lot of questioning in terms of his talent.

I'd like to see this team get Livingston and Wilcox ready for next season this offseason. I actually have a lot of faith in Wilcox because he's shown this year and last year what he can do when given minutes. Seems to me the Kaman is GOD train has slowed down a little, and Moore and Rebraca are getting combined about 20 mpg to do nothing.

I'd like us to bring back Jaric (at the right price, read cheap) and Simmons. I'd also like to see us go after Cuttino Mobley, I think that is a realistic acquistion. I hate to see us waste our time on guys like Allen, Redd, etc. and end up with nothing. I'm still very disappointed we didn't grab Baron Davis especially considering the price was obviously rather low, and no one here is going to say he hasn't turned the Warriors team around since he got there. They will be in the playoffs next year and maybe he can stay healthy now since he actually has a supporting cast to do a lot of work that in the past he has to do by himself, if we wanted a superstar there was one available and we had the pieces to acquire him, he would have made all of our guys better, period.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Redd is definately not worth the max. He is a hell of an offensive player but is one of the worst defensive players in the nba and that is what our team is focusing on.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> That would be idiocy, period.


Goody goody. Areanas is back so that he can set himself up for mockery again. Good things.  If we are getting a superstar in return for magette, how is that idiocy? Magette as of now is far from being a superstar, someone we can rely on at the end of games, someone who plays consistent smart basketball. If thats what it takes to get an Allen or someone of that level, how is trading magette a bad thing?




> Also, I'm just curious, while we're going after Allen, I guess the rest of the league will wait until we're finished then decide to talk to Redd. but I guess let's also assume that Redd actually wants to play for the Clippers, so he will ignore all the other offers, including the team he has insisted he wants to stay and play for, and sign with the Clippers.


Why would you say that? First of all, of course no one is going to wait to talk to him, no one is saying they will. Second of all, the whole league cannot afford him, only a handful of teams, including the clippers. And of those teams, other than milwaukee who can offer him more money, i dont think any of those teams has the surrounding talent that they can offer him that the clippers does. 

Unless redd is 100% sure he wants to stay with the bucks next year, he will do like almost every FA does (kobe, martin, etc. etc.) . Play the market for a WHILE to see what offers he gets, perhaps examine sign and trade possibilities, etc. Clippers no doubt will go after allen first, but i see that as a 1-2 week decision, not like the kobe situation. They of course could make offers to both simultaneously and just accept whoever says yes first. Id be happy with either of those guys. 




> Good win, where are the people talking about hey let's trade Mags?


We havent gone anywhere. Trading mags for a superstar still should definately be considered. Now, we would not have this conversation if maggs could play like he did yesterday year round, but he so far has been unable to do so, and he still costs the clippers down the stretch a lot by only trying to draw a foul, loosing the ball on the dribble, shooting too early in the clock, etc. etc. 



> realistically we're not getting either of these guys. Allen doesn't want to play for the Clippers and the Bucks made their trades to make sure they have the finances to resign Redd in the offseason, you're not going to let your all-star player walk away for nothing, so if they didn't know they were going to be able to resign him, they would have traded him at the trading block and got something for him.


Allen has said many things, yes he would consider the clippers is one recent quote. Other people, not quoting him, have said the he wouldnt as well. Allen has said LOTS of things this year, almost all different. Clippers by no means are out of the running. Signing allen or redd is a lot more believeable this year than 1.5 years ago when no one thought we had a shot at Kobe, but it turned out we did until the 11th hour. Bucks have room to sign redd, but have they said that they are willing to give him max money? No. If they do NOT offer him max money, and someone else does, who will he sign with? Also sign and trade is also an option like kenyon martin last year. 



> I'd like to see this team get Livingston and Wilcox ready for next season this offseason. I actually have a lot of faith in Wilcox because he's shown this year and last year what he can do when given minutes. Seems to me the Kaman is GOD train has slowed down a little, and Moore and Rebraca are getting combined about 20 mpg to do nothing.


I dont see wilcox ever getting minutes with the clippers, unless he improves his offensive repetrois or learns how to play defense. Kaman has been playing solid ball, and theres no way he will ever play behind wilcox barring injury. Kaman has very solid numbers given his minutes, and brings a lot to the game that wilcox cant. Also dunleavvy has said he wants to (imo, unfortunately) spend money to resign rebraca next year. Thus, wilcox MIGHT be the 2nd big guy off of the bench next year, but perhaps only if moore isnt resigned. 

You and your baron davis which might have been the worst move in the clippers franchise history if they did it. If golden state is going to be in the playoffs next year, who will they leap frog to get in? I (as well as all experts around the league) would be shocked if davis can last the whole year next year. His injury is so serious, that he cant even get it insured. Davis is not a superstar. Someone who has a bad back cannot be considered on that level. Someone who after this year will have a career FG% of under 40% is not a superstar. The more you say the clippers should have committed suicde by getting him really lowers your credibility.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

... The Clipps should just sign me as a Free Agent, I'm 5'6 and don't really know how to play that well, but hey, if they can't get the other two big name superstars, at least they got me. :biggrin:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yama, you're nothing but a pure homer, plan and simple, and that's fine to an extent, I'm a Clips fan too but it just gives more credibility to my statement that you know a lot about the Clippers, but you don't know anything about the rest of the league or maybe just the game of basketball in general.

Rick Adelman said recently that the Warriors right now are better than some teams heading into the playoffs, they clearly have taken it to another level by acquiring Baron, and they'll be right in the thick of things next year.

Your Baron is not a superstar remark doesn't even need a response, and committing suicide to get him is just laughable.

So the Warriors committed suicide by giving up Dale Davis and Speedy Claxton for a top 3 point guard? So in other words, they committed suicide by giving up 2 guys who were NOT going to be on the team next year (Davis was expiring, Claxton's option wasn't going to be picked up)?

As far as Redd goes, I really wish a Bucks fan would comment on this, because get serious, they know he is coming back, and they know they can offer him the most money, otherwise why makes the trades they made at deadline? Just to lose him during the offseason for nothing? That's not going to happen, and then you add to the fact that the guy has insisted he's staying with the team, all I can do is look at facts, rather than sip kool-aid, I'm just not good at feeding myself bull****, but you can continue to eat it up...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Goody goody. Areanas is back so that he can set himself up for mockery again. Good things.  If we are getting a superstar in return for magette, how is that idiocy? Magette as of now is far from being a superstar, someone we can rely on at the end of games, someone who plays consistent smart basketball. If thats what it takes to get an Allen or someone of that level, how is trading magette a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with all of that for the most part. Wilcox isn't likely to be around long because he wants something that Mike wont give him. More minutes, and honestly form what I've seen of him this season which was an improvement... He is still nothing spectacular. The guy is probably the weakest on defense of all three (Kaman, Miki, Wilcox), and not as good as Kaman on offense. I like wilcox's passion when he plays.... But other than that he hasn't done much to make me say "KEEP HIM!" The guy has been in the league three seasons and his stats bounce around more than a basketball. Lets see his total states for the three years he's played haven't exactly been spine tingling... He's a 6"10 center that averages 3.80 rebounds per game, 6 points per game.... And he is a horrible free throw shooter...... WHen your a center, you go to the line alot.... The guy shoots as bad from the free throw line as Shaq, but doesnt have any of the positives Shaq has... When you have that talent who needs a superstar right? :laugh: 

I'm not saying Kaman is a great deal better.. He isnt yet, but when he is on the court most people notice that he hustles the entire time and he shows potiential, and has grown in many areas of his game. Wilcox is still same old Wilcox. 

Arenas you seem pretty positive that the Clippers wont get anyone of high quality next year? I'm wondering why? You keep saying "The players dont want this, the players dont want that..." Although, anyone who has watched the NBA over the last 20 years knows that every player says that, until the end is done. Its called playing the busniess smart. Aside from the players hating Clippers, why would you think the Clippers wouldn't go after another superstar like Redd or Allen. (Although I do not think Redd is an option, I think Allen is).

If you are basisng this on the prior clippers years, again I can't fault you. I've been a clipper fan since the early 90's, and been countlessly let down by there poor decision making and constantly letting go of there good franchise players, then to see those players move on to good teams. The only reason I think this season could be different is because for the first time.. At least I believe the first time in Clipper history they will finish higher than the lakers in a season, and have a WAY more talent team at least for the next few years. If you were the owner of the Clippers... (Thank god your not, no offense..), and you have always had a grudge or an Axe to grind with the lakers, wouldnt you see this a chance to do that? The opportunity doesnt get much better than this. If the clippers got Allen, they would be a play off contention team next year. No doubt about it. Why wouldnt that be in the clippers best aspects?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way, I do think for the price of Baron Davis went for trade wise he would have been well worth it. Could you imagine Davis/livingston in the back court, and Jaric rotating? Would have been nice, and I do agree I think dispite his injury problems he could have a great pick up. 

He is still a kid, with MANY years to get healthier and stay that way....

Baron will have a bright future, and is probably one of the top 3 PG's in the NBA right now. No arguement there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> As far as Redd goes, I really wish a Bucks fan would comment on this, because get serious, they know he is coming back, and they know they can offer him the most money, otherwise why makes the trades they made at deadline? Just to lose him during the offseason for nothing? That's not going to happen, and then you add to the fact that the guy has insisted he's staying with the team, all I can do is look at facts, rather than sip kool-aid, I'm just not good at feeding myself bull****, but you can continue to eat it up...


Just like Laker fans knew that Shaq was comming back to the lakers this year. :laugh: Fans no nothing either way. All of us are just speculating, and having positive thinking. None of us really knows what will happen for sure. For me its a 50/50. Im trying to have faith in the clippers ability to make the right decision. 

By the way, when was the last time the Bucks were a serious threat and worked hard to keep a team together?


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

About the game last night:

Kaman played great for 3 quarters.

"Nineteen offensive rebounds allowed them to get back in the game.” Coach Dunleavy

The forth quarter Kaman fell off the face of the planet. This is a great opportunity to show that stats barely tell half the story. He had the opportunity for at least 5 defensive rebounds on 5 straight possesions......did you see him and Dunleavy bickering?? Well part of that is he needs to put on 20 more lbs, but at the same time, rebounds are flying right past his face and he just doesn't react. His brain process is suspect to me. Hopefully the game will slow down a little more for him as he gets older. - His court awareness is sometimes not there defensivley. This really concerned me. My seats are on the close end of the court behind the basket to where the clippers finish the 4th quarter. I was watching Kaman get worked by Zaza and Gadzurric and even Kukoc on the offensive boards. Zaza did this to us in the road game with us. Zaza single handedly killed us - not Redd, 10-27 kills you???? and his defense is suspect at best. He dis show some great spurts in the 4th quarter, but he still shot 10 for 27?? That isn't a max contract i want to pay.

Player of the game goes to QRoss!! This guy is becoming a frickin [email protected]@!! Every part of his game is bcoming solid. I love how he uses his body so well to protect the ball when he puts it on the glass - unapprciated part of the game nowadays. Maybe because there is no stat for that. And by the way - I remember Wilcox shooting 70% from the line last year - when did SHAQ ever even get to 65%???? And Wilcox was born in 1982 guys - give him TIME!!!!!!!!!!!! Not everyone is as mentally talented as Livingston.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Yama....... Drop the Baron Davis stuff.

He IS the real deal. And would make any team in this league better!!!!

The clips would be a threat to win a series or two in the playoffs this year if they dealt Wilcox, Jaric, and Brittles for him. Think of that lineup????

Livingston (30 min)
Davis (40 min)
Maggette (40 min)
Brand (40 min)
Kaman (30 min)

Simmons (30 min) as the 6th man
Ross (15 min)
Rebraca (10min)
Mikki (10 min)
Brunson (5 min)
Chalmers
and the 5'7" dude that wanted to get signed......


I like that rotation - and I believe contend with anyone in a playoff series

And Mags would be lights out - because he doesn't have to be the focus...... That what Baron is here for.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

how is it that i am a homer? Were all fans here, but being a clipper fan has nothing to do with my analysis of the situation. Everything is based on a detailed analysis of what the clippers needs are as well as many other factors. 

The warriors are a whopping 7 and 6 in march. They arent better than even some of the teams like the clippers and twolves who are out of the playoff picture right now, let alone ANYONE in the western conference. I dont see them leap frogging any of the teams in the western conference unless some teams have some absolutely terrible off seasons such as the lakers had last year. 

Of course my baron superstar remark doesnt warrant a resopnse. There arent many people who would call him a superstar because of may issues: 1. his position, 2. his injuries, and amount he has played the last couple of years, 3. his terrible shooting percentage, and 4. many of his teammates even play better without him.

How is getting baron davis not suicide? Laugh all you want but its the most accurate analysis. Why do you think they couldnt even get anyone good for davis? Because no one wants him, his injuries, nor his contract. Even if the clippers were a mediocre team, they would have stayed away. not to mention the fact that witht he andre miller fiasco, they werent going to go down that road again. Not to mention the fact that signing him would mean you have someone who is the highest paid person on the team, playing the position of your shceduled starter the next 5 years in livingston. Not to mention the fact that his injury could even end his career prematurely, or at least limit his output/games played over the duration of his contract. 

Didnt say the warriors committed playoff suicide, beacuse of many reaons. First off, unless something else big happens, they will not be making the playoffs any time soon. Secnod of all, they do not have their entire future invested in a top 5 19 year old draft pick who is ready to start. Third, theyre not after a superstar player who can win them games in crunch time, so they dont need to leave salary cap room for one as the clippers need to. 

your comments on the bucks sitaution is laughable at best. No one "knows" anything in this league. You "knew" that Q would be resigned last year. Many "knew" that kobe wouldnt even consider the clippers. Many "knew" that the nets core would always be kidd, rj and martin. The cavs "knew" that boozer would resign with them. etc. etc. Redd has not insisted he is staying with the team. before the trade deadline he was so iffy that the bucks were even considering some terrible trades for himn, just because they were so scared they were going to lose him after the year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Baron davis is not the real deal. The trade that went down shows that much. Read every article from almost every city around the trade deadline...all analysis showed that no one wanted anything to do with davis and his contract. 

Could he have helped the clippers this year? No doubt. But thats not the issue here. the issue is his contract. If kerry kittles had a 5 year contract , would i still have been as estatic for his trade? no, because he would have locked the clippers down with no options for 5 years. If Davis' contract was expiring this year, and we had to give up wilcox and kittles to get him, i would have done it in a heartbeat, as long as they knew he would be able to play a little at least. Remember we didnt have kittles, livingston, or jaric for much of this month, and he could have played PG. But again, thats not the issue here. The issue is the clippers history with andre miller, making them weary to get a guy like davis whose career almost mirrors davis at that point. Not only that, but the biggest issue his injury, and the fact that they would be stuck with him for 5 years+, when they have livingston. 

So yes of course he would ahve contributed to the clippers. not sure how much. Remember, on a mediocre warriors team, hes only averaging 14 points a game, being almost the number one option at times. On the talented clippers team he would have averaged even less most likely. WIth the injuries though, he might have gotten us close to the playoffs, with an outside chance of getting in. But, i would not sacrifice the next 5 years of going to the playoffs just for this year. He is super prone to injury now, and would not allow the clippers cap room to get the superstar SG/SF that they need. Not to mention the fact that Livingston wouldnt get the playing time he needeed with him there. 

clipshow, you just shot yousrelf in the foot by saying that a playoff team can have chalmers in their top 10 rotation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> About the game last night:
> 
> Kaman played great for 3 quarters.
> 
> ...



Well, it was probably a bad comparsion to use Shaq VS Wilcox in the free throw department. You got me there. But its apprent that Shaq has taken 9,208 free throws in his career and Wilcox has taken 316.  Lets see how good his percentages are when he goes to the line a little more. I'm willing to bet it wont be much better, if at all than Shaq. 

In the fourth Kaman didnt do as well as the first three. Not gonna argue there. But the problem isnt that Mike D. Just hates Wilcox and doesnt want him to play, its that when he has played this season he hasnt had very good anything. I've only seen two games this season were I thought Wilcox looked good. Like Mike said from the start of the season, play time is earned time and right night Kaman is earning the time by doing what Mike wants. He has said he see's potiential in Wilcox in the future, but that he just "isn't" there yet. Just like Chalmers... Who really isnt there yet. And compared to Jaric or livingston wont be there in time to stay on this team. 

I'm not sure anyone is saying that Wilcox is horrible compared to Kaman. I dont think he is. I'd just personally rather have Kaman in there over Wilcox from what I've seen last few seasons. Apparently the coaching staff does to. 

Zaza went 3-8, for the night only thing he did extremly well was rebound in the forth. But Ironically Kaman still out rebounded him, out scored him, got more assists than him, out blocked him... But your right.. I'd definately say trade Redd.... Who needs him when you got Zaza.... :laugh: 

Imagine a team... With Zaza.... And Chalmers.... Can you say finals????? :biggrin: 

lol, Kaman was born in 82 as well... I guess he shouldnt get any time to get better in clutch fourths, becauses he is ugly or something...

I will agree with you about Ross though. Guy gets people motivated, has a very nice underated shot, and plays the great defense. But I'd have to give player of the game to Corey again. 10 for 15 FG, 4-5 from three point line, 10-12 from the free throw line, and when the pressure started getitng hot in the fourth he nailed a nice three point dagger to kill the momentum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> clipshow, you just shot yousrelf in the foot by saying that a playoff team can have chalmers in their top 10 rotation.


 :clap: :rofl: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

You guys have gone a little off-topic in the thread which is cool. Trying to poke fun of each other is not.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman sure is one ugly dude. lol. Almost looks like hes starting to bald too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman sure is one ugly dude. lol. Almost looks like hes starting to bald too.



He looks like the a giant version of the Kid from that Tom Hanks movie the Burbs? You know the wierd family next door...


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Chalmers was 11th on my list.... So i must have missed my foot?


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

and I love Kaman..... 

But I am nervous about his brain capacity. He looks like Olowakandi sometimes on how unaware he is. For many stretches he plays unconciously to anyone else. If he can increase his conciousness and awareness - the guy will be an all-star. I am hoping he will prove to be worthy of a long term contract, but looking purely at potential, im not sure how high his ceiling is with how small his brain is?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> and I love Kaman.....
> 
> But I am nervous about his brain capacity. I am hoping he will prove to be worthy of a long term contract, but looking purely at potential, im not sure how high his ceiling is with how small his brain is?


AHAHAHAHA. I love Kaman to,but I hate to admit I do not know rather or not he has a super high Ball IQ. Hopefully he will show us more.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman already has proven himself for a long term contract. Remember, 7 foot centers who have skills are very rare. Thats why guys like foyle, etc. get crazy contracts..


----------

